# Something you should know about NMT



## HavocSource (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, and welcome,
I wanna point something out because NMT are the major trading currency right now, and ppl get offers of hundreds of them
There is no way to reach such an amount of NMT legally, most ppl that offer you 400 NMT or more, bought them from a hacker or hacked their switch themselves with a save editor

If this behaviour continues to be tolerated it will ruin the economy of the game. You have to realise that hackers make money off ppls backs and even if they get banned, buyers for large amount of NMT allow them to buy and hack other switches.

Don't accept unrealistic amounts of money nmt, or items, when you don't even know what is hidden behind.

See ya!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 12, 2020)

saw an idiot on discord wanting 1000 NMT for raymond. bruh


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah well the only one that's gonna pay that much will be someone that bought the NMT on ebay


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, most of us are aware. The staff have already given up, so we're basically trying to find ways to deal with it. 

Staff have said they'd step in for 'obvious' things, but otherwise... meh, we're kinda screwed.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2020)

people be greedy

more importantly though, they're not even that good

like you're straight-up just accepting a bunch of lottery tickets basically for your solidly valued thing


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah i guess we are screwed then


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 12, 2020)

Basically the only thing you can really do now is just out right refuse to trade with NMT, and only accept item trades and in-game Bell trades only. But even then, duping is a thing and will always be a thing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 12, 2020)

400 nmt...isn't really that much though?? Like if you do trading then you could legitimately earn that amount. Say someone was selling high quality art pieces for 60 nmt, then that's only 7 pieces of art you need to sell to get 400+ nmt. 60 nmt is about 120,000 miles, which someone could legitimately get if they time travel a lot for the basic, first achievements and did their nook mile+ challenges.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 12, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> 400 nmt...isn't really that much though?? Like if you do trading then you could legitimately earn that amount. Say someone was selling high quality art pieces for 60 nmt, then that's only 7 pieces of art you need to sell to get 400+ nmt. 60 nmt is about 120,000 miles, which someone could legitimately get if they time travel a lot for the basic, first achievements and did their nook mile+ challenges.



You're kinda ignoring the point, though. Doesn't matter how 'easy' it is, hackers are still pumping our market with 'illegal' tickets and even selling them for real-life currency. This negatively impacts legitimate players.

120,000 Nook Miles? With the amount of time I can play a day, that will literally take me a week and a half to get. And if things keep going the way they are now, stuff is going to get far too expensive for legitimate players to get within reasonable time and effort.


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 12, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> 120,000 Nook Miles? With the amount of time I can play a day, that will literally take me a week and a half to get. And if things keep going the way they are now, stuff is going to get far too expensive for legitimate players to get within reasonable time and effort.



I play almost 15 hours a day, without TT and i can get around 5.000 miles per day 7k on a good day,

If somebody comes with 400NMT it would take me a year to stand the offer, so yeah hackers are overflowing the market, to which extent i think of simply refusing NMT trades cause i don't wanna give pay to win players an advantage over hard working ones. For the same reason i'd refuse an overly obvious duped amount of bells for a trade


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 12, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> You're kinda ignoring the point, though. Doesn't matter how 'easy' it is, hackers are still pumping our market with 'illegal' tickets and even selling them for real-life currency. This negatively impacts legitimate players.
> 
> 120,000 Nook Miles? With the amount of time I can play a day, that will literally take me a week and a half to get. And if things keep going the way they are now, stuff is going to get far too expensive for legitimate players to get within reasonable time and effort.


oh yeah, I fully agree with the statement about the illegitimate market and hacking. The same goes for igb's and the dupe glitch though. The people who try to legitimately gain their bells through profitable ways, like the stalk market, don't stand a chance against people who maxed out their abd's. 

I was more referring to the OP who said it was impossible to legitimately get 400+ nmt. It would be hard and incredibly grindy for people on the selling/buying part of the trade, but not impossible.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

Everyone is already well aware of this, and it has been debated to hell and back on TBT already, so I'm going to close this here before it leads to yet another fight.


----------

